# Porsche Boxster S - 2005 ( Soft top replacement and paint correction )



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Helllo

Boxster S from 2005 , metal black this time for an almost complete soft top removal , it stuck after 2 years of use.
After close inspection was easy to confirm that the soft top was heavily "modified" by the wrong hands..










Several atempts to remove the softtop from outside with a scredwdriver or similar...but you just can´t because its part from the upper frame.


















Strings cutted and others were never there or attached.










The interior was glued and some attachment points were missing










Some parts didn´t exist...










Cables unplugged










That´s why the soft top scracthed the passenger seat in the headrest










Rubbers cutted and glued , they are sealed from factory and this one of many reasons for the water inside after raining.


















Structure removed


















Almost all the frame and parts were dismantled and installed new Porsche ones.










We did a Paint Correction and before that a good 15 minutes in a mini stormy rain for testing the work , no drops of water inside.


























Starting the detailing


























New soff top


















A first test


























Many deep RIDS


































Sideway


























5050 of 2 panels


























Door


































The rear was corrected by Spot Paint Repair .



























































Rear lights


















Rear sideway


















Paint Correction finished


















Rimms removed and protected as usual.










We delivered the car late at night so only inside shots.


































Several layers of Zaino Z2 Pro and Swissvax Crystal Rock




















































































Regards

Rui


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

top work looks great mate.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there matey.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking great :thumb: so who messed the roof up? Porsche or a 3rd party?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

andy_ad567 said:


> top work looks great mate.





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking work there matey.


*Thanks*



PaulN said:


> Looking great :thumb: so who messed the roof up? Porsche or a 3rd party?


The car was sold by a Porsche dealership but after 2 years this happened , the car was used but the warranty has ended , so they didn´t assume nothing.

It was the previous owner who did this ...maybe.
Well it was a 5 digit "Detail" for the owner.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Racer said:


> Well it was a 5 digit "Detail" for the owner.


Don't tell Paul Dalton that. he will have to start charging 6 figures. :lol:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Beautiful turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

And one more for you Rui, :buffer:

Fantastic work done mate! :thumb:

I want to see the results of the 280SE... 

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

What a perfect detail once again! I really like the honest way of showing us the pictures of each little part of the car. Polishing those small areas to perfection is what makes the difference in the total appearance of the car. Just stunning.
May I ask how you got those bumpers defect free without risking a burn/strike through?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> very nice





Kriminal said:


> Beautiful turnaround :thumb:


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> And one more for you Rui, :buffer:
> 
> Fantastic work done mate! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Well you can see it here ( a Preview )

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.201427683241217.59787.100001219606130


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jim_S said:


> What a perfect detail once again! I really like the honest way of showing us the pictures of each little part of the car. Polishing those small areas to perfection is what makes the difference in the total appearance of the car. Just stunning.
> May I ask how you got those bumpers defect free without risking a burn/strike through?


Thanks , well i have some pratice with the rotary and after a lot of detail i can manage it safely 

i started 2004...


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Experience counts indeed! Again, really nice to see your work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jim_S said:


> Experience counts indeed! Again, really nice to see your work


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Top job..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Top job..


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job mate

:thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Top detail again 

Rui, grandes obras de arte 

Abraço.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Showshine said:


> Nice job mate
> 
> :thumb:





moshinho said:


> Top detail again
> 
> Rui, grandes obras de arte
> 
> Abraço.





prokopas said:


> Great work


Thank you all :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice work, car looks amazing..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

uzi-blue said:


> Very nice work, car looks amazing..


Thanks :thumb:


----------

